# Turducken question



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>Trying to do a turducken today that I got from Cabelas. No cooking times or directions. Has anyone ever done one in the oven and how long did you cook it? This one is 15 pounds. Any infoand additionalideas are welcome. Thanks 

Mark


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl7_lblFullMessage><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" align=center>*How to Cook a Turducken*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*
**








**Purchasing a Frozen Turducken only. *<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>If the turducken has been purchased through mail order, make sure it arrives frozen with a cold source in an insulated carton. Transfer it immediately to the freezer. <P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>NOTE: If the turducken arrives warm, notify the company. <STRONG style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400">Do not use the product.
[/b]<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*Thawing a frozen turducken:* <P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*







*If you turducken is frozen, allow it to thaw 3 to 4 days in the refrigerator. <STRONG style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400">It takes a full 24 hours to defrost every five pounds of frozen turkey in the refrigerator (the only safe method). [/b]A 20-pound turducken needs to defrost for a full 4 days. <P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>Be sure the turkey is completely thawed. Times are based on fresh or completely thawed frozen birds at a refrigerator temperature of about 40° F or below. <UL><LI><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>For a quick thaw, place in cool water for 6 to 9 hours. If your turducken is partially frozen, you may need to cook it an additional 30 to 45 minutes.
</LI>[/list]<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*
Oven temperature:* Preheat oven to 225 degrees F. Temperature control is critical since the turducken is so massive that it has to be cooked slowly at a low temperature to prevent burning the outside of the turducken before the interior is cooked. Purchase and use an Oven Thermometer to obtain the correct oven temperature. Calibration of the oven's thermostat may be inaccurate.<UL><LI><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>Place the oven rack in the center position of your oven.
</LI>[/list]<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*







**Roasting pan:* When ready to bake, take the turducken completely out of the packaging and place turducken, breast-side up, on a flat wire rack in a large shallow turkey roasting pan (2 to 2 1/2 inches deep.) Tuck wing tips back under shoulders of bird. NOTE: Dark roasting pans cook faster than shiny metals.
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*Baking the turducken:* Your turducken will take approximately 8 to 9 hours to bake: <UL><LI><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>Bake the turducken for 4 hours uncovered. 
<LI><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>At the 4 hour mark, Brush the skin with oil and then cover the turducken with aluminum foil. Cook an additional 4 to 5 hours until the interior temperature read 165 degrees F. on your meat thermometer. NOTE: Use a food thermometer to ensure that all layers of the turducken and stuffing reach a minimum safe internal temperature of 165 °F. The thermometer should be placed at the center of the thickest part of the turducken to determine the safe internal temperature. Please rely on internal temperature with a meat thermometer and not time cooked for doneness. After each use, wash the stem section of the thermometer thoroughly in hot, soapy water.

The USDA has come up with a one-temperature-suits-all for poultry safety: 165° F. For safety and doneness, the internal temperature should be checked with a <STRONG style="FONT-WEIGHT: 400"><SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">meat thermometer[/b]. 

<SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none">*This is the type of thermometer that I prefer and use in my cooking.* I, personally, use the *<A href="http://kitchenthermometer.info/thermapen/SuperFast.html" target=_blank>Thermapen 5 Thermometer* shown in the photo on the right. Originally designed for professional users, the Super-Fast Thermapen is used by chefs all over the world. The pocket design replaces more costly and bulky handheld thermometers while using the same professional thermocouple technology. To learn more about this excellent thermometer and to also purchase one (if you desire), just click on the underlined: *Thermapen 5 Thermometer* <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; FONT-SIZE: 10pt">

<LI><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>There will be no need to base, but accumulated drippings in the bottome of the roasting pan may need to be removed from the pan every few house. Save the pan drippings for your gravy.
<LI><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>Remove the turducken from the oven. 
</LI>[/list]<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*Rest Time:* Once you remove the turkey from the oven, tent it with aluminum foil and allow it to rest for 1 hour, so the meat can firm up and hold the juices, making it easier to carve. 
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*Gravy:* Make gravy according to your favorite recipe. Check out <SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">Making Perfect Turkey Gravy<SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff"><SPAN style="TEXT-DECORATION: none">.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>*







*<SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">*

Carving the Turducken:* Using strong spatulas inserted underneath the turducken, carefully transfer the turducken to a cutting board or a serving platter.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left><SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">NOTE: I found it was easier to just remove the turducken with my hands.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left><SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">Be sure and present the turkducken to your guests before carving.<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>
<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left><SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">Remove any strings used and, using a sharp knife, cut the turducken in half lengthwise (from the neck to leg area - you will have two halves). Slice across from leg to leg, wing to wing <SPAN style="BACKGROUND-COLOR: #ffffff">so each slice reveals all three (3) meats and dressings. <DIV align=center><TABLE id=table8 border=1 borderColorLight=#ffffff borderColorDark=#ffffff width="82%"><TBODY><TR><TD><P align=center>*







*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana">
Be sure to make your slices crosswise so that each slice contains all three dressings and all three meats. Cut each slice in half for serving.<DIV align=center><TABLE id=table10 border=1 borderColorLight=#ffffff borderColorDark=#ffffff width="83%"><TBODY><TR><TD><P align=center>*







*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></DIV><P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=center>*







*<P style="MARGIN-LEFT: 20px; MARGIN-RIGHT: 20px" class=MsoNormal align=left>


----------

